# Happy birthday, Airframes!



## BikerBabe (Feb 28, 2011)

Our very own two-legged Encyclopedia Aeronautica, Terry, celebrates his birthday on Feb. 29th.
I know it's not the proper date today, but since there's no 29th of february this year, I'm writing this today instead - hope it's okay, Terry!  *birthday hug*
And of course you get an Elvgren-birthday lass, too:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_OtWAadOXEMo/TTpn56rka7I/AAAAAAAAD9M/DA2W04Knv2I/s1600/elvgren2.jpeg


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry!


----------



## imalko (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey, hey, Happy Birthday...er, day next to Birthday Terry! Wish you all the best my friend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

Have a great one Terry. 100 lat, 100 lat, 100 lat !!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy birthday, bro!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Dri.....Birthday old sausage! 

Keep them Elvgren lasses coming Maria!


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry!

I know you like models so I've included one in this greeting. I think she's a long-range version with drop tanks.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 28, 2011)

Something's dropping on that pic alright, Maximowitz! 



Lucky13 said:


> -cut-
> Keep them Elvgren lasses coming Maria!



Yes sir! *clack* *whiff*


----------



## magnu (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday T!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry, I hope you have a wonderful day. Many thanks to you for all the things you have helped me with through the year


----------



## v2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry, even though I know you didn't get any older...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Maria, and everyone! I almost forgot it was today...er .... tomorrow ...er...whenever! Ah! Good excuse to go to the pub! Byeee ............!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 28, 2011)

I knew it was your day coming up sometime soon but had no way of confirming it particularly as I was off line this time last year. So



mate, have a good one and a wee



or two and thanks for all your help over the year. Rest assured I'll also have a sup or two of



in your honour tonight.

Happy Birthday Terry.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey there big fella, you have a happy whatever day , so whatever you're doing with whatever you need to do whatever with in a whatever sort of way (whatever that might be ?)....oh b-ll-x, just enjoy it


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY!!!!!!!!!!!  I know it's not really your birthday but the nano-second between PM and AM tonight it will be so. Thank you for all the help over the past several months! I don't have a shot of a Wildcat so will a Mustang or Thunderbolt suffice? If you would like the full size just let me know.


----------



## javlin (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy B-day Terry and I am jealous bro maria did not seen no girls my way.Cheers


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2011)

Burltema exptniolliou pleasantium pisumdorum llanellthi sortori bygum! 
I _think_ that's a translation from the sandscrit, which is all my mouth can utter at the moment, due to ...er.. unforseen cucumbers ... er ... yes, unforseen .... OK, I admit, I'm talking b*ll*cks, which only goes to prove I've had a good night (I think) !
But I'm certain our Swettish friend will fully understand, and translate, the above!!!!
Thanks again for all your good wishes, it's very much appreciated but - bear in mind that this year is a practice for next year, when I'll be 15.
And if you can work that out, please let me know, 'cos I'm b*gg*red if I can !!!


----------



## treyzx10r (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it's time to cut him off folks. He didn't even make a comment on the Wildcat remark I made.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy almost birthday Terry!! ..... and by the way, I'd be careful about any cakes you might get in the mail.


----------



## seesul (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy B´day Terry. I already had few lagers on ya last Saturday [ Restaurace U Talafy - Slavin]


----------



## Pong (Mar 1, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY!!!!!!!!!!!  I know it's not really your birthday but the nano-second between PM and AM tonight it will be so. Thank you for all the help over the past several months! I don't have a shot of a Wildcat so will a Mustang or Thunderbolt suffice? If you would like the full size just let me know.


 
Got it Aaron. Here's a real good (Bad) birthday present for you Aaron!






Happy birthday T!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRY!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks very much indeed all!
And as for Wil .... _those _things - B*LL*CKS !!!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Terry, you said next year you are going to be 15? If I may inquire 15 What?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2011)

My actual Birthday is on 29th February, so I only have a 'real' Birthday every 4 years - so, next year I'm 15 (or 15x4=60) !!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2011)

Airframes said:


> My actual Birthday is on 29th February, so I only have a 'real' Birthday every 4 years - so, next year I'm 15 (or 15x4=60) !!


At least those aren't in dog-years!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry.






Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. What's my girlfriend doing in that strange car ?!!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Mar 1, 2011)

A VERY Happy Birthday to you my friend !!!! 15 - you've still got a long way to go.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2011)

Terry, that is really cool, having a Bday on Leap Year. And as Grau pointed out, darn good thing those aren't dog years 'cause you'd be dead.
And your just a child, got you beat in years, that is


----------



## imalko (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually his daughter is older then him now...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2011)

That's just not right.


----------



## woody (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy birthday Airframes.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Terry ! Were the same age!!


----------



## R1zbear (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Wish I was there to celebrate with you!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Happy Birthday Terry ! Were the same age!!


 
Now that just strikes me as funny!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks again guys. My youngest daughter thinks it's hilarious that she's 'older' than me!!


----------



## al49 (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy birthday from myself as well, Terry!
I was born in February as well, a few days earlier, just two years before ... 
Alberto


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 3, 2011)

That reminds me about some stories I've heard, about people with the same birth date as you, Terry.
Y'know: Adults receiving letters from schools and youth institutions, y'know, that kind of letters that gets sent out automatically from the county. 
Ever experienced anything like it?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Alberto.
Maria, can't say I have. Strange thing though - on my last 'proper' Birthday, I met someone who was born on the same day, in the same year! I think I was older than him by about 3 hours; plus, my nephew was born on the 28th!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2011)

late for the party, but: Gefeliciteerd


----------



## javlin (Mar 4, 2011)

So Terry what did you do for the B-day find one of those Hippocrappographs!!  gotta mess with ya ole Man


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Marcel and Kevin. And I made sure I _wasn't_ in Hippocroccofrog terrirtory !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 4, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Alberto.
> Maria, can't say I have. Strange thing though - on my last 'proper' Birthday, I met someone who was born on the same day, in the same year! I think I was older than him by about 3 hours; plus, my nephew was born on the 28th!


 
Now that's funny! Just what are the chances of that ever happening, meeting someone like that?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2011)

Pretty darned rare!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, I know we give you a lot of grief and crap but I do believe we all appreciate all the help and advice that you lend so THANK YOU! Oh, and as soon as I get my car painted and put back together I am going to finish the P-51, I have not forgotten about it just have a lot going on.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Aaron, and no problem re the P51.


----------

